# Anyone haveing recurrence after fundoplication surgery for GERD?



## 23124 (May 3, 2005)

I had a laparoscopic fundoplication surgery almost 10 years ago and now i am having a sore throat and pain in the esophagus? Anyone having the same? Mariana


----------

